# Taxidermist Magic



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

My brother just got his antlers back from the taxiermist this week. WOW. Taxidermist can really do some nice work. During the Wisc season last year my dad had this monster come to his stand. He fired a 75 yard shot with his 12 gauge and it glanced off a twig and blew the left side of the rack completly off right above the G1. He was unable to harvest the deer. The next day while making a drive this same buck jumped up and my brother harvested it. He took it to the taxidermist and had the one side re-bulit. It looks great. I thought I would post a couple pics.

















The G2s are 11" G3s are 10.5" and G3s are 6.5" with a 19.5" inside spread.

its a crying shame my dad had to miss. Still going on the wall though.


----------

